# Beach to be us



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Please keep the pictures coming. I love seeing their faces as they run.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I love that they have that much fun.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent photos, handsome boys!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Just awesome!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Great photos, and very happy handsome boys. I so love to see your photos and those two living life to the fullest.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Great pictures of the boys!!! I especially love the last one of Oakly with his tongue hanging out :---that is pure joy that I see.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome shots! Ahah! I love Oakly's crazy face on the last one!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome!!!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

:Love them! What joy! You are having a lot of fun with your boys and your new camera!:wavey:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Those pictures just make me smile. Your guys really had a good time! And the pictures are just awesome!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I LOVE seeing their happy faces!! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I love these pictures !!!! Keep em coming please !


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Such great shots Rob and wonderful expressions of joy on their faces too.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Great pictures. How far is your drive to the beach?


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Lol do they ever stand still? Great pics!


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

You can totally see the joy in their faces. As always - great shots!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Our3dogs said:


> Great pictures. How far is your drive to the beach?


This one is about a 30 minute drive there is another that is only about a five minute drive but is not plowed in the winter.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Ears flying, tongue lolling, flying paws. What fun!! You are such a good doggie dad. Those pups are living in a pot of jam! Thanks for sharing, I never get tired of seeing your pictures.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I think that bottom picture of Oakley is my favorite.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant Rob, you should have got a dslr years ago !!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Your photos are good and the boys really enjoy their outings.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

your pictures are fantastic, great job on you focussing


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow....that third pic should be a sticky for what to expect the zoomies to look like!!! Love the face!!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

I LOVE YOUR PICTURES, the boys are so very lucky they have a great area to run and play in.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Those are terrific pictures. They make me want to run with the dogs.


----------



## Nana-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

The last pic is amazing! Gorgeous shots


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob - You and Maureen have the action photo department pretty well overed with your dpggoes and new cameras. Please, keep up the good work.


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

Absolutely great pictures!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

I always wonder why goldens look so cool with snow! Anyways, pictures are awsome


----------

